# x264-0.119.2113 fails to be build



## achix (Dec 21, 2011)

I had to manually play with ./configure in order to make it build and install. The error I was getting was:

```
error: 'X264_CSP_Iall' undeclared
```

Anyone tried to build it today? (the port was updated today).


----------



## SNK (Dec 21, 2011)

No problems here: RELENG_9, amd64.

-edit-

Well, there were some similar errors involving *./configure*, but nothing fatal.


----------



## achix (Dec 21, 2011)

Aha, I am on 8.2/amd64 here, and it definitely was fatal. I had to [CMD=]./configure --disable-asm --enable-shared --enable-static --chroma-format=420 [/CMD] to make it go. The big gotcha was the default --chroma-format=all which resulted in 

x264_config.h

```
...
#define X264_CHROMA_FORMAT X264_CSP_Iall
```
and X264_CSP_Iall was missing from x264.h, hence the fail.


----------

